# Mre



## Woohoo (Oct 2, 2018)

What is the best place to buy MREs? What MRE would you reccomend for taste/price?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I usually find good deals at the local gun shows. Not _military _MREs, but MREs nonetheless. They're usually mom-n-pop operations with the high$ gear and they sell to the public to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

https://theepicenter.com/mre-meals-ready-to-eat.html


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To each his own. I found mind at an military surplus store, but they are civilian MRES. While I have 3 days worth of MREs
in a grab an d go bag, I won't carry more that that. But that's just me, besides, the wife isn't that fond of them.


----------

